

Autism's First Child - jazzdev
http://http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/print/2010/10/autism-8217-s-first-child/8227/

======
simcop2387
[http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/print/2010/10/autism-821...](http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/print/2010/10/autism-8217-s-first-
child/8227/)

he missed the colon in the <http://> and it the site added a new one for him

------
mikecane
I don't know what this is. In Opera, I get Illegal URL.

